# External 1 TB HDD Buying advice: Shortlisted Transcen/WD/Seagate



## gadg3tfr3ak (Oct 4, 2013)

Hello everyone,

I want to buy a portable external 1 TB hard drive. Have shortlisted 3,one each from WD, Transcend and Seagate.

Seagate Backup Plus 1 TB External Hard Disk

WD My Passport 1 TB External Hard Disk 

Transcend StoreJet 25M3 2.5 inch 1 TB External Hard Disk 

Have gone through the various threads on this topic but have not been able to reach a decision as to what to buy. 
The Transcend drive appears to be very good with respect to ruggedized build, data transfers etc but stories of pathetic after sales service send shivers down my spine. Even on Flipkart people have mentioned the same crappy situation with support and replacement. Is it really that bad??
Which leaves WD and Seagate. I'm not able to decide which one to choose? Any comments on after sales services, performace, build etc about these drives?
Will really appreciate your guidance/comments on this as I have been delaying the decision to buy for while now due to lack of proper direction.

Thank you guys,


----------



## gameranand (Oct 9, 2013)

Get WD.


----------



## gadg3tfr3ak (Oct 10, 2013)

gameranand said:


> Get WD.


Thanks gameranand 
Ordered a WD 1 TB my passport.
Just for comparison had asked one of my friends to find out rates for the same from Lamington road. I was shocked to know that the prices at Lanmington were 500 - 1000 bucks on the higher side? Any ideas on why this diff? Earlier lamington rates would be on the cheaper side.


----------



## gameranand (Oct 11, 2013)

Now in online shopping there are many major players so there is good competition, so prices prices come down sooner than the offline shops. Also Offline shops once purchased some parts at higher rate then they want to sell it at higher rate, online shops buy the hardware as and when required and their stocks get used up quicker than the offline shops.


----------



## gadg3tfr3ak (Oct 11, 2013)

Yeah thats true, offline shops want to recoup whatever they invested in when buying the stock..
Got the ordered 1 TB WD passport from FK, today morning.
Thanks


----------



## arvindrao15 (Oct 14, 2013)

had got a seagate 500 gb hard disk a few years back... started facing some problems in it just when the warranty period was about to end... so around 2 weeks before it ended, i went to their service centre and came to know that my warranty had expired.. so I guess the date on the bill from the shopkeeper is not when your warranty period starts... it starts before that


----------



## gameranand (Oct 16, 2013)

arvindrao15 said:


> had got a seagate 500 gb hard disk a few years back... started facing some problems in it just when the warranty period was about to end... so around 2 weeks before it ended, i went to their service centre and came to know that my warranty had expired.. so I guess the date on the bill from the shopkeeper is not when your warranty period starts... it starts before that



Yes but they should give you warranty support if you have proper bill.


----------



## insaneYLN (Nov 3, 2013)

Hello Friends, I too am keen on purchasing a 1TB portable external hard disk drive. But, I am undecided as yet, whether to go for a USB 3.0 drive, or stick with a USB 2.0 one?

It is said that USB 3.0 drives cause radio interference with wireless devices, thus affecting throughput. I have a wireless router (TP-Link TL-WDR4300), and I would be connecting the external hard disk drive to it, for the purpose of media sharing. 
USB 3.0 - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
Wireless Witch: The Truth About USB 3.0 and Wi-Fi Interference | Samara Lynn | PCMag.com

Also, I do not own a dedicated system sporting a USB 3.0 port, but I am aware that relevant devices are forward and backward compatible, and as such, I will be able to connect a USB 3.0 device to a USB 2.0 port, but the said device will operate at the latter's specifications speed.

I am still a tad reluctant to immediately purchase a relevant drive, without substantial insight.
  

Albeit, I am very much inclined to purchase a Western Digital device, but cannot choose between the _Elements Portable_ and the _My Passport_ series'.


I await your expertise.


----------



## gameranand (Nov 4, 2013)

^^ You should have made a new thread for your query, that way you'll get better responses.


----------



## insaneYLN (Nov 5, 2013)

gameranand said:


> ^^ You should have made a new thread for your query, that way you'll get better responses.



*gameranand*, thank you for your response.


I personally felt this thread was relevant to my pending queries, and in the interest of avoiding an addition to the clutter, I did not create an individual one.


Should I create a new thread, or leave my initial post, as it is?




insaneYLN said:


> Hello Friends, I too am keen on purchasing a 1TB portable external hard disk drive. But, I am undecided as yet, whether to go for a USB 3.0 drive, or stick with a USB 2.0 one?
> 
> It is said that USB 3.0 drives cause radio interference with wireless devices, thus affecting throughput. I have a wireless router (TP-Link TL-WDR4300), and I would be connecting the external hard disk drive to it, for the purpose of media sharing.
> USB 3.0 - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> ...


----------



## aniket.cain (Nov 5, 2013)

That article is about USB 3.0 port on the router causing interference with it... The 'interference' is slight, and is present when the port is very near to the device.

I have a WD Passport 1TB USB 3.0 which I purchased 2 years ago from Flipkart. It is running smoothly and never gave me any trouble. Now, this generally gives me speeds of around 90MBps while copying. Which is more than twice what you would get from a USB 2.0 drive.

I do have a Wi-Fi router too, placed 10ft away from the USB 3.0 port . I don't notice the laptop or phone or tablet (all kept nearby) having any issues with wi-fi reception when the drive is connected.

If you thinking of getting a USB 2.0 drive, because 3.0 it will cause 'interference', then you would have to agree that it is a case of 'Penny wise, pound foolish'.

USB 2.0 drives won't be getting phased out if this was such a major or noticeable issue...


----------



## insaneYLN (Nov 6, 2013)

aniket.cain said:


> That article is about USB 3.0 port on the router causing interference with it... The 'interference' is slight, and is present when the port is very near to the device.
> 
> I have a WD Passport 1TB USB 3.0 which I purchased 2 years ago from Flipkart. It is running smoothly and never gave me any trouble. Now, this generally gives me speeds of around 90MBps while copying. Which is more than twice what you would get from a USB 2.0 drive.
> 
> ...


*
aniket.cain*, thank you very much for alleviating my dubious concerns.
 

Which series/variant of the Western Digital portable external hard disk drives, would a majority of you suggest/recommend, the _Elements_, WD Elements, or the _My Passport_, My Passport ?


----------



## aniket.cain (Nov 6, 2013)

insaneYLN said:


> *
> aniket.cain*, thank you very much for alleviating my dubious concerns.
> 
> 
> Which series/variant of the Western Digital portable external hard disk drives, would a majority of you suggest/recommend, the _Elements_, WD Elements, or the _My Passport_, My Passport ?



I think MyPassport has a Backup software included, and a little cosmetic difference (it is thicker in fact) than the Elements edition. Pick the Passport if you need that software, otherwise get the elements and save a few bucks.


----------



## iSh0w (Nov 16, 2013)

Seagate, all the way!


----------

